# The Last Battle?



## SpencerC18 (Apr 17, 2002)

What is the last battle spoken of in the Silmarillion?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 17, 2002)

In the 1st age or out of thw hole book. For the 1st age it was War of the wrath and the last in the book in the 3rd age was the battle at the gladden fields with isildur that was the last in the book the last in the second of age was of course the last alliance those last to can be found in the chapter of the rings of power and the 3rd age. Hope that helps and that is what u wanted.


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 17, 2002)

Maybe it meant the last battle as in it hasn't happened yet, almost like some apocalyptic prophecy or something. The reason I say this is, I think it says in the Silmarillion that the souls of elves and men and what have you will fight in it. What do you think?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, Mandos made a certain prophecy about the last battle after I escape from The Void, but this is nothing but a bunch of Valar propaganda, he said I would be killed by this loser Turin Turambar, good joke, isn`t it?


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 17, 2002)

What if I told you I am Turin reincarnated!


----------



## Eldanor (Apr 19, 2002)

about the final battle... I don't know, maybe Melkor returns in some way, with more power than ever, and starts a war with the Valar, and he finally undesrtands the "intentions" of Ilúvatar and the music of the Ainur starts again, "and the themes of Ilúvatar will be played correctly", bla, bla, bla...
That would be a "positive" ending. Maybe the final battle is different...


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Apr 21, 2002)

From _The History of Middle Earth Vol 5 - The Lost Road_:


> Thus spake Mandos in prophecy, when the Gods sat in judgement in Valinor, and the rumour of his words was whispered among all the Elves of the West. When the world is old and the Powers grow weary, then Morgoth, seeing that the guard sleepeth, shall come back through the Door of Night out of the Timeless Void; and he shall destroy the Sun and Moon. But Earendel shall descend upon him as a white and searing flame and drive him from the airs. Then shall the Last Battle be gathered on the fields of Valinor. In that day Tulkas shall strive with Morgoth, and on his right hand shall be Fionwe, and on his left Turin Turambar, son of Hurin, coming from the halls of Mandos; and the black sword of Turin shall deal unto Morgoth his death and final end; and so shall the children of Hurin and all Men be avenged.
> 
> Thereafter shall Earth be broken and re-made, and the Silmarils shall be recovered out of Air and Earth and Sea; for Earendel shall descend and surrender that flame which he hath had in keeping. Then Feanor shall take the Three Jewels and bear them to Yavanna Palurien; and she will break them and with their fire rekindle the Two Trees, and a great light shall come forth. And the Mountains of Valinor shall be levelled, so that the Light shall go out over all the world. In that light the Gods will grow young again, and the Elves awake and all their dead arise, and the purpose of Iluvatar be fulfilled concerning them. But of Men in that day the prophecy of Mandos doth not speak, and no Man it names, save Turin only, and to him a place is given among the sons of the Valar.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 21, 2002)

Sounds like it might be inspired by Revelation in the bible.

Uh, Oh, I'm going to get you know who started again.......


----------



## Turgon (Apr 22, 2002)

Sounds more like Ragnarok to me...


----------



## ¤-Elessar-¤ (Apr 28, 2002)

man, I had been looking for the prophesy, and I just bought the lost road last week, it would probably help if I read it...


----------

